# Digital audio upgrade path?



## Sixtusv (Jan 4, 2015)

Edited to get to the point quicker: will a stand-alone DAC improve sound quality over the built-in DAC in my AVR? And should that take priority for my next upgrade?

I'm in the process of re-ripping all my CD's to a NAS (planning to use ALAC format). I have a Denon AVR700 with Audyssey MultiEQ, connected to my computer now via HDMI, and planning to continue using this receiver when I get the NAS/Music Server running. My speakers are average, Sony HTIB TS300's in a 5.2 configuration with 2 powered subwoofers. (They sound ok, but my headphones are better)

In general, what would the best place for me to invest for better sound at this point? My goal for a better DAC is to hear an improvement similar in magnitude to what I heard when I switched from ACC to ALAC (that was free!). On the other hand, should I get better speakers first?

I welcome your opinions, with my Thanks! in advance, Six.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Quick answer: No. The differences in modern DAC designs produce sound differences which are essentially inaudible. Unless you have one intentionally designed to introduce distortions, of course.

The best place to invest your money to get better sound is in your speakers. As you've already mentioned, your headphone sound better. Also, you probably need to consider what improvements you can make in your room's acoustics.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

agree 100% ^^
DACs have come a very long way in the last 8 years. There will be no audible difference.


----------



## Sixtusv (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your opinions. I will proceed with looking (and saving for) better speakers.
Six


----------

